

How to make a Big Red Button, complete with Python libusb code - tbh
http://blog.metricfire.com/2012/05/building-the-big-red-button/

======
pronoiac
If you want to hook up some unusual buttons up to your computer, there are a
couple of ways to get them to appear as USB hid devices. A presentation I saw
at Maker Faire mentioned Teensy USB, ~$20, and another I've seen is Makey
Makey,[1] a possibly more versatile device, on Kickstarter and ~$35.

The posted solution requires custom software, but the above are more
customizable yet require nothing special be installed.

[1] [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joylabs/makey-makey-
an-i...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joylabs/makey-makey-an-invention-
kit-for-everyone)

~~~
bockris
+1 for the Teensy (a lot of newer Arduinos can also act as a HID)

The MakeyMakey would work but is overkill because it's designed for sensing
capacitance rather than a key press.

Actually, if you have any modicum of skill at soldering you can easily use an
old keyboard. I turned a GuitarHero guitar I found at Goodwill into a Frets on
Fire controller that way.

------
ZenPsycho
Somebody call up JWZ and tell him that someone found a way to make decals
opaque enough for a macbook. He's been trying to crack that puzzle for years.

